#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  NSIT Delhi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

*Netaji Subhas Institute of Technology, Delhi*

*NSIT Delhi* *Year of Establishment:* 1983.

*NSIT Delhi* *Affiliation:* Autonomous Institution.

*NSIT Delhi* *Admission:* JEE Mains.

*NSIT Delhi* *Cut Off 2012:* NA.

*NSIT Delhi* *Branches In Engineering:*

Bachelor of Engineering (Computer Engineering)Bachelor of Engineering (Information Technology)Bachelor of Engineering (Electronics & Communication Engineering)Bachelor of Engineering (Instrumentation & Control Engineering)Bachelor of Engineering (Manufacturing)Bachelor of Engineering (Biotechnology)

*NSIT Delhi* *Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 48,000/- Per Year.

*NSIT Delhi* *Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* NA.

*NSIT Delhi* *Engineering Placements 2012:*
Campus Recruitment Programme conducted by the Institute is a very vital activity for the young engineers aspiring for appropriate placement in Government Departments, Private/Public Sector Undertakings. A close interaction between the Institute and various company executives has created excellent placement record. The Students Job Co-ordinaters actively participate in organizing Campus Recruitment Programme. By sheer dint of hard work and dedication, the students of this Institute have reachedtop positions in the industries and academia. The Institute has an excellent record of assuring confirmed jobs in prestigious industrial organizations. On the basis of records available students belonging to the Divisions-Electronics & Communication Engineering, Computer Engineering, Instrumentation & Control Engineering and Manufacturing Processes & Automation Engineering-who graduated in current year, almost all the students have secured firm jobs in Multinational companies, Private and Public Sector Undertakings and Government Departments with many students being offered mutiple jobs. Some of them have joined the Indian Institutes of Management and other Prestigious Institute for higher studies. Some students were selected by the top Universities in the USA to pursue higher studies in specialised areas.
Top Recruiting Companies

    Adobe    Alstom    Aricent    CSC    Compro    DRDO    Deliotte    Delsoft    EIL    Ericsson    HLS  India Ltd.    HFCL    HCL Comnet    HCL Technologies    Infosys    Google    Yahoo    Tata Technologies    Yamaha    Amdocs    Freescale    Didelity    Perot Systems    Satyam    Avaya Global    Americal Express    IVP    Alcatel    IBM    HP Labs    Huawei Telecom    L&T Ltd.    MBT    Microsoft    Motorola Ltd.    Neomagic    Newgen Software    Polaris    Nsys    TCS    Tata Infotech    Sasken    Pixtel Media    ICF Consultancy    Oracle    JP Morgan
*NSIT Delhi* *Campus & Intra Facilities:* 
*Laboratory Details:*The Institute has a campus-wide gigabit backbone connecting all offices, laboratories, faculty offices, library and hostels. This provides 10.5 Mbps internet access. The entire system has redundant links from two different internet service providers (1SPs) to provide reliable operation round the clock. In addition, there are a few Wi-Fi hot spots in the Institute for the benefit of students and faculty.

*Classrooms Details:* The classrooms are well furnished with all the equipment.

*Library Details:*The Library has a rich collection on science and Engineering text and references. In addition to this, a large number of research journals are also being subscribed to cater the teaching and research needs of the students and the faculty of NSIT. The collection is managed into five sections namely-Book Bank cum Text Book Section; General Section, Reference Section, Periodical Section and Audio Visual Cum Digital Library Section. The Library remains open for reference and study purposes even after the normal Institutes working hours. Catalogue of the library documents is accessible through Institutes Intranet. NSIT is a member of DELNET and OPAC (online Public Access Catalogue) on various libraries in country accessible through Web access. Library provides services such as : Xeroxing, Circulation of Books, Text Books, Video Library access, Access to on-line databases (INSPEC, COMPENDEX, ACM Digital Library) and access of INTERNET. There is a standing committee namely Library Advisory Committee (LAC) to look into the overall matter of the library in the interest of Academic Community of the Institute through the head library services. Activities of the Library are mainly divided into three sections namely journal Section, Service Section and Book Section.

*Extra Curricular Details:*NSIT strongly believes in the all round development of students so that they can step out as effective world citizens armed with leadership qualities, human values and empathy for all sections of the society. Students actively participate in and fulfill organizational responsibilities for a number of co-curricular activities held in the Institute regularly. Two hours in a week are completely dedicated to special talks and other interactive programs for students. Due to such activities, there is a healthy blend of social, cultural and corporate environment prevalent at the Institute.

*NSIT Delhi* *Hostel & Mess Facilities:* In the campus there are separate hostels for boys, girls and married students providing single rooms as well as rooms on a sharing basis. There are four boys hostel and one girls hostel. Each hostel is well equipped with water coolers, television, sitting area, indoor games and independent dining facilities.

*NSIT Delhi* *Address:* Netaji Subhas Institute of Technology Azad Hing Fauj Marg Sector  3, Dwarka (Pappankalan) New Delhi  110 078 India.

*NSIT Delhi Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: NSIT Delhi btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NSIT Delhi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: NIT Delhi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities JMI New Delhi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities DTU Delhi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------


## shruti saini

wow what a campus

----------


## kamaxirav

Netaji Subhas Institute of Technology, Dwarkaestablished in 1983 by the name of Delhi Institute of Technology (DIT). Started with a view to churn out highly competent, intelligent and dedicated engineers, the institute has more than achieved its motto by emerging as one of the leading tech schools of the country. Unlike the cliched saying that engineers are not created but are born , NSIT does a commendable job in training students to achieve excellence in technical research as well as a hoard of extra-curricular activities.

----------


## saurabhan

do it take admission in  the basis of jee mains ??

----------


## ankurverma1994

What is cutoff rank for this college for various stream for outside Delhi Students... And What about its Avg. and Max. Placement packages.

----------


## neha sobti

> do it take admission in  the basis of jee mains ??


Yes... What is your score in jee mains and predicted percentage in 12th boards..........

---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------




> What is cutoff rank for this college for various stream for outside Delhi Students... And What about its Avg. and Max. Placement packages.


It depends upon Branch to branch.... so in which branch u wanna go for??......

----------


## saksham saxena

with 202 marks in jee mains and 90% in class 12th being general and outside delhi candidate............should i fill its form to get cse>ece>it here even in the spot round even.....how are the placements of other branche?

----------


## ankurverma1994

i want to know for CS, electornics, IT

----------


## Vishal Singhania

> i want to know for CS, electornics, IT


hey,
For outside delhi General your rank should be less than 4000....... What is your score in JEE mains and percentage in 12th??

----------


## ankitconnected

I have attached NSIT 2012 Cut off, Download attachment for details

----------


## Vishal Singhania

> with 202 marks in jee mains and 90% in class 12th being general and outside delhi candidate............should i fill its form to get cse>ece>it here even in the spot round even.....how are the placements of other branche?


Hey,
       Your rank would be more than 10000........... with this rank it's very rare for you to get nsit even with state quota .... You should try for another nits also ... All the best

----------

